# Morey Discusses State Of The Team Following End Of The Regular Season



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Daryl Morey Meets With The Media*
> 
> *On bringing Scola and Lowry back (both are restricted free agents this summer):* They’re going to be back. Mr. Alexander said we’ve got all the resources. When we made the trade at the deadline and walked him through it, we said this might be a year where we go above where we’ve been before in terms of financial commitment and he felt like what we were getting in the trade (was worth it). Kyle and Luis are two of his favorite players on the team – for the obvious reasons that they help us win and they’re both hard working guys – and we’re going to have them back… Mr. Alexander said we’re keeping them no matter what.
> 
> ...


Full Interview


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Guard *Kyle Lowry*, who will be a restricted free agent, said he wanted to find a starting position, but would be happy if the Rockets match any offer he receives as general manager Daryl Morey said he plans.
> 
> “I want to be a starter,” Lowry said. “I want to play. I want a chance to be that guy. Playing behind Aaron (Brooks) this year was great. I think we work together well. I want a chance to expand my game and experience new things. But I'd be happy to be back.”





> Forward *Luis Scola* said he hoped he could reach an agreement with the Rockets quickly. General manager Daryl Morey said he would prefer that, but the process usually leads to player agents shopping for the best offer.
> 
> “Ideally, we'd like to do a deal directly,” Morey said. “The history of how those things work for every team is that it is hard to do that.”


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6961404.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I <3 Morey. Sometimes I take for granted the management and ownership of this team. Year in and year out they are always committed to a winning product. They always strive to improve and approach is with intelligence. Whereas you have other teams in the league that year in and year out they are just one cluster-**** of an organization. Such a great team we have

With that, I think keeping Lowry and Scola are FA priority no.1 assuming we are not targeting any "high profile" FA's out there. You know the team wants them back. I remember watching the end of the last game and Brooks gave a death stare at Scola when he said "hopefully all the FA’s come back". The team plays well with each other and I think they know that. 

Speaking of high profile FA's, I swear Morey is cooking something in the pot but we wont know what until probably sometime during the draft or right around FA open time. I know he's going to keep us on our toes.

And speaking of the Draft with our higher number of assets I wonder at the possibility of moving up, or even moving pieces around in order to so some last minute crazy draft deals again... Man I cant wait. Its always suspenseful when dealing with Morey on draft night.

I think this is going to be a crazy off season. Moreso than before and we need to just sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Has anyone heard the rumour that the Rockets are pushing for:
Hamilton for Jeffries Andersen 
AND
Garnett for Martin Scola and Taylor?

*Sign and trade for Scola obviously.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> Has anyone heard the rumour that the Rockets are pushing for:
> Hamilton for Jeffries Andersen
> AND
> Garnett for Martin Scola and Taylor?
> ...


Were those rumors started by the entity known as Ballscientist!?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The one guy I wanted(Camby) just signed an extension. We're set in the backcourt and on the wings. I'd like to add one more banger inside.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

hroz said:


> Garnett for Martin Scola and Taylor?


lol


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Has anyone heard the rumour that the Rockets are pushing for:
> Hamilton for Jeffries Andersen
> AND
> *Garnett for Martin Scola and Taylor?*
> ...


:rofl2:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I just heard the rumour from some random with no real evidence to back it up I was hoping against hope it was true. 

(Also considering the Celtics at the time looked like they were about to go into rebuilding phase with Garnett walking around like a cripple and their team looking like they were going to be bundled out by the Heat (Admit it alot of you thought the Heat were going to win the series)

But with the Celtics coming good in the playoffs and Garnett playing like KG of old it obviously seems ridiculous now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey you never know what can happen with Darryl "The Wizard" Morey .... lol


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Rockets’ No. 1 free-agent target? Sources say it’s still Bosh, who earlier this season said the idea of playing in his hometown of Dallas holds limited appeal … but hasn’t said anything to suggest that he wouldn’t play somewhere else in his home state.
> 
> If the Raptors and Bosh reach the expected conclusion that it’s time for an amicable divorce, Houston has amassed an enticing cache of sign-and-trade assets. One source, offering one small example, says that the Raptors are intrigued by young forward Jordan Hill, whom the Rockets extracted from the Knicks in the Tracy McGrady three-way deal in February.
> 
> As a (reasonably) big-market team -- with low-key cornerstones like Martin and Aaron Brooks, and a franchise player in Yao Ming who might not be a franchise player any more after being forced to sit out an entire season -- Houston can also offer the stage and go-to guy spotlight Bosh covets.


Miller's nice, but Bosh still foremost in Rockets' sights


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the rockets can put together an impressive sign and trade package for bosh. with hill, the knicks picks, rockets picks, battier and jeffries' contracts, and more. 

a brooks/martin/ariza/bosh/yao starting lineup would be pretty awesome. ariza would go from starting this season as the #1 option to starting next season as the #5.


----------

